# Looking for a buddy on the Goldcoast



## surfingyaker (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Used to fish regularly out of the yak but unfortunately It's taken a backseat for the last year or two. 
I have gotten into doing a bit of spearfishing. Looking to do some spearing out of the yak around the gold coast. Experienced diver and spearo but haven't done much out of the yak. Unfortunately none of my diving mates have a yak so they aren't so interested.

So is there anyone interested in going for a dive around the gold coast region from the yak. I've dived the seaway plenty of times as well as palmy and a few spots south of the border from a stinkboat.

If anyone is interested in going for a dive, feel free to PM me.

Cheers


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hi mate,

I am but am in Mackay for work at the moment, back in about 6 weeks.

Look up Scuba Buddies Brisbane (www.meetup.com or facebook) - heaps of folks in that one and I have seen a disastrous attempt at kayak diving over to wave break too  I reckon its still possible though.

Chat when i get back, Josh


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah mate I will be keen to catch up for a spear, when I am able to get out! 
Have been down to Kingy a couple of times, looks pretty promising and not too deep either. Plenty of good spots down that way actually. 
Send me a PM when you thinking of heading out and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hi mate, sounds good!

Trying to get into spearing here too as twice I have seen people walk into the water where i live and walk out with 90cm+ barramundi - 
Will definitely send you an ahoy when I get back down to Brisbane


----------

